# Choosing a pup, but can't decide on color!!! You vote...



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Trying to choose a male Hav and can't decide on color. What do YOU think? Any advice on color/marking appreciated as well. Which is more unique, which turns grey faster, etc. Here are my picks....

1. Black w/ white paws and stripe on chest


2. Black head w/ white body, small spot on back


3. Chocolate w/ white paws


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

The black w/white paws will probably silver at some point. The white w/black head could stay the same or the head could silver and, I think, the chocolate will lighten. In other words, what you see now may not be what you end up with in the long run. 

I think temperament should be a bigger factor than color when choosing a puppy. Breeders will try to match the puppy to your lifestyle. I'm sure others will weigh in. Good luck with your decision. Of course, they are all adorable.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd meet the pups before choosing one on color. Dana and I each had our favorite pup picked based on color before meeting him. Once we got to the breeders, we both fell in love with Gibbs based upon his "personality". Three of the pups hid in the corner too scared to come out. Two of the pups came sniffing around to "inspect" us. One of them seemed "jumpy" and the breeder acknowledged he had some digestive issues and was on medication. The other, Gibbs, played with us until he had to go potty. He walked over to the paper, squatted and pooped. He then came back to play with us. He was ours.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Definitely agree with the posts about temperament and all, but this posting is really just inquiring about color preference from the choices above. Color is not the end-all deciding factor here. I was just curious about people's opinions. Thanks for all the advice though. Shared wisdom is always appreciated!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

If you can wait to meet the pups or at least until they are a bit older and the breeder can help you determine temperamently which pup might best fit your family that would be much better than selecting based on color. Havanese color can change dramatically as the puppy grows up.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Can you go visit the puppies in person? If not, that is a red flag that the breeder may not be reputable.

If you haven't done so already, I recommend reviewing the *Sticky: Things to Look for in a Reputable Breeder* http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16008

My Hav is black with white markings (chin/chest/back paws) and at 18 months old she hasn't silvered, so the first puppy could stay black too.

Good luck and welcome to the Forum!

-Jeanne-


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

agree with what everyone else says; third pup will likely be mostly white by his third birthday, first could be as well. one with the dark head might silver as well. Can tell silvering a bit better in a few weeks but colour is very unpredictable. Better to pick on termperment as first choice. If you can meet the pups then the pup will likely pick you.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

All havs are cute I think. If you google colors of the rainbow there are many examples of color change. The breeders usually know too. My breeder warned me what to expect on many things - color, baby teeth, behavior and she's been right about everything. We also let the breeder select for us based on lifestyle and that we had no plans to show and she picked the perfect dog for us.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

SJ1998 said:


> All havs are cute I think. If you google colors of the rainbow there are many examples of color change. The breeders usually know too. My breeder warned me what to expect on many things - color, baby teeth, behavior and she's been right about everything. We also let the breeder select for us based on lifestyle and that we had no plans to show and she picked the perfect dog for us.


Agree


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes, I am welcome to visit the pups. I just haven't due to the distance away along with the fact that they were just born 2 days ago. I was only posting this as kind of a fun way to see what people would vote as their choice based on color & markings only. That's all.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I already have a cream colored hav so my choice would be the black with white paws. The most colorful one. The chocolate intrigues me but I suspect that one might lose it's color.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm so excited for you! It will be great when you're able to visit them. They're all very cute, imo. 

Here's a link to a site that shows the various Hav colors and some before and after photos.

http://www.havanesecolors.com/gallery.html


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow MarinaGirl that was a great website. I had no idea that they changed that much, really great to know, thanks for that info.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wow that is a great site. 
And to the question, it is your choice, I like the first one personally, but picking your puppy from personality is very important.Good luck!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Choose by temperament not color. You will be happier in the long run and with Havanese color changes you never know what you will get.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Everyone is right about choosing by temperament rather than colour.

However, now that that is out of the way, I'm going to play the game.

I like the black one!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

kicker0927 said:


> Trying to choose a male Hav and can't decide on color. What do YOU think? Any advice on color/marking appreciated as well. Which is more unique, which turns grey faster, etc. Here are my picks....
> 
> 1. Black w/ white paws and stripe on chest
> 
> ...


 Okay I vote for puppy #1. He will be easier to keep clean looking.:first: And it looks like he might have a bit of white around his mouth? How fun you getting a Havanese!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

If I thought there was any chance it would stay the same colour I'd choose #3, but I also love the all black but white socks #1.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

The black head white body is my favorite! I just love an all black face!

Signed, 
Mom of one that does not have an all black face so shhhhhh!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

tra_po said:


> The black head white body is my favorite! I just love an all black face!
> 
> Signed,
> Mom of one that does not have an all black face so shhhhhh!


LOL


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Suzi said:


> Okay I vote for puppy #1. He will be easier to keep clean looking.:first: And it looks like he might have a bit of white around his mouth? How fun you getting a Havanese!


Yes, I am pretty excited. My guest room now looks like a nursery, only its for a freakin' puppy! I have always been a lover of the all-black dogs. You say they are easier to keep clean looking? Is this because of having longer, white coats that show everything? I have never had a white dog, let alone a dog with longer hair, so this is not something I've considered. I plan on keeping the coat shorter/scruffy looking if that makes a difference. My only concern about black is it tends to grey and the dog looks 12 years old when they are two...LOL. Maybe that is what some people like about them. What are your thoughts?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I love black dogs! My Hav, Emmie has not silvered after 18 months, though there are a few white hairs in her tail. She is the spitting image of her sire so I'm hoping that means she'll stay the color she is currently. Are either of the parents of the puppies all black?

My house is full of stuff for my dog - it's a little ridiculous but we're very happy. 

-Jeanne-


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> I'm so excited for you! It will be great when you're able to visit them. They're all very cute, imo.
> 
> Here's a link to a site that shows the various Hav colors and some before and after photos.
> 
> http://www.havanesecolors.com/gallery.html


Thank you, this is a great site!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> I love black dogs! My Hav, Emmie has not silvered after 18 months, though there are a few white hairs in her tail. She is the spitting image of her sire so I'm hoping that means she'll stay the color she is currently. Are either of the parents of the puppies all black?
> 
> My house is full of stuff for my dog - it's a little ridiculous but we're very happy.
> 
> -Jeanne-


Actually, the dad of the black pup is a medium-to-dark chocolate and mom is a cream colored. Here are pics:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I had a maltese, a bichon and now Sophie who is almost solid white. We will be adding 
another havanese after Christmas, and I will definitely be going for black and white!I love the white one with the black head! The parents are beautiful!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm wondering if the all black pup is going to end up looking just like the dad....I believe he would be considered a Havana brown if my research is correct....


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

love the colouring of the dad. My breeder was able to predict which of the puppies would silver and which would be most like to stay dark. (they were already starting to silver bit by 10 weeks). She was right and my girl is still nice and dark black at almost 2 years old!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

kicker0927 said:


> Yes, I am pretty excited. My guest room now looks like a nursery, only its for a freakin' puppy! I have always been a lover of the all-black dogs. You say they are easier to keep clean looking? Is this because of having longer, white coats that show everything? I have never had a white dog, let alone a dog with longer hair, so this is not something I've considered. I plan on keeping the coat shorter/scruffy looking if that makes a difference. My only concern about black is it tends to grey and the dog looks 12 years old when they are two...LOL. Maybe that is what some people like about them. What are your thoughts?


 I actually love the silvering on a black Havanese. They have such cute faces and the color doesn't make them look older. My Zoey has a lot of white and her paws and face get stained from grass and food. Maddie is mostly black and has stayed pretty much true to color but she still could gray out. A "true" all white havanese is rare for some reason. The color white is more like cream or off white. I had a breeder friend look at Zoey and she could tell that she would not gray. I guess it was just years of experience breeding black and white havanese. An all white face is hard because of the staining from tears and food. Even water can effect the staining. I have seen some that doesn't happen to . I have no idea if it better genetics or the diet they feed. 
Its so much fun getting a baby puppy. The one with black face and white body is my second choice. I think its funny his legs don't have hair. Wouldn't it be fun if it came in a different color! Havanese hair is a lot of work. I have also found house training to be hard. So really read up on that.You have to be very consistent. And when the pup has an accident on a rug get the sent out right away. I think that is why I've had a harder time.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That would be neat if the all black one got dads coloring. I would choose that one if he has a good temperament. I wounder what the mothers parents look like?I noticed another havanese in the background with a curly coat. Curly is harder to grow a long coat. Cut short they are easier. I prefer a nice silky coat. I didn't know any of that before I bought my first Havanese.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> I'm so excited for you! It will be great when you're able to visit them. They're all very cute, imo.
> 
> Here's a link to a site that shows the various Hav colors and some before and after photos.
> 
> http://www.havanesecolors.com/gallery.html


fab site, MarinaGirl! Really, really interesting. Re colour choice: I guess there are so many more Havanese breeders in the States than in the UK; it never occurred to me to even imagine I'd have a choice of colour, I just felt so incredibly lucky to get Cuba at all. I would not have taken her if I hadn't been sure that the breeder wasn't far more experienced than I at choosing me for Cuba, rather than the other way round, and I trusted her judgement - rightly, as it's turned out! I know the original question was only meant to illicit responses about aesthetic judgement and that of course anyone understands that temperament and suitability to lifestyle are far more important - don't be disheartened by more in depth responses, Kicker 0927!! You've come to a really interesting, interested, intelligent and thoughtful forum - it would be hard to get away with just having any of us say which colour we like best!!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Lalla said:


> fab site, MarinaGirl! Really, really interesting. Re colour choice: I guess there are so many more Havanese breeders in the States than in the UK; it never occurred to me to even imagine I'd have a choice of colour, I just felt so incredibly lucky to get Cuba at all. I would not have taken her if I hadn't been sure that the breeder wasn't far more experienced than I at choosing me for Cuba, rather than the other way round, and I trusted her judgement - rightly, as it's turned out! I know the original question was only meant to illicit responses about aesthetic judgement and that of course anyone understands that temperament and suitability to lifestyle are far more important - don't be disheartened by more in depth responses, Kicker 0927!! You've come to a really interesting, interested, intelligent and thoughtful forum - it would be hard to get away with just having any of us say which colour we like best!!


LOL...understood. I spoke with breeder today and brought up the fact that I would like a straighter haired pup. Based on everything I've told her, she recommended the all black male to me. I will be going to visit the pups in a few weeks and will choose then. Great info on this site for sure!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

got a few new pics of the little all black pup....thought I'd share.... so far he's my favorite looks-wise!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Awwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kicker0927 said:


> Yes, I am pretty excited. My guest room now looks like a nursery, only its for a freakin' puppy! I have always been a lover of the all-black dogs. You say they are easier to keep clean looking? Is this because of having longer, white coats that show everything? I have never had a white dog, let alone a dog with longer hair, so this is not something I've considered. I plan on keeping the coat shorter/scruffy looking if that makes a difference. My only concern about black is it tends to grey and the dog looks 12 years old when they are two...LOL. Maybe that is what some people like about them. What are your thoughts?


Not all black Havanese silver. The breeder should know if there is silver in the line and what the chance of the pup silvering is. My dog's parents have had a number of litters, and have never had a single silver puppy. The sire is very black, and the dam is marked similarly to Kodi. My breeder also has other litters using other pairings that DO produce silver pretty often. So it really depends on the genetics of the parents.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kicker0927 said:


> I'm wondering if the all black pup is going to end up looking just like the dad....I believe he would be considered a Havana brown if my research is correct....


The dad is not a Havana brown. He is a chocolate. ...a chocolate who has stayed nice and dark, but just a chocolate. I'm not positive exactly what Havana brown is genetically, and I've never seen one in person. But i do know they have black skin, where a chocolate has brown skin. (Like the dad).


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

krandall said:


> The dad is not a Havana brown. He is a chocolate. ...a chocolate who has stayed nice and dark, but just a chocolate. I'm not positive exactly what Havana brown is genetically, and I've never seen one in person. But i do know they have black skin, where a chocolate has brown skin. (Like the dad).


My understanding is that you can tell by the color of the nose. If the dog is brown colored with a brown nose, he is considered chocolate. If the dog has a black nose and brown coat, he is considered "havana brown". The dad of my pup is a true chocolate. However, the reason I bring up "havana brown" is because I think I read that true chocolates are born chocolate colored. If they are not born chocolate colored, then they are "havana brown". Thats my understanding.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hav change color! Go for the personality!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm so impressed by people who are experienced enough to judge personality in tiny pups; Cuba's personality seems to have changed in the first seven months of her little life as much as the colour on some Havanese; I would never have been able to judge any of it when I first met her, or been able to predict it from her dam or sire. But those of you with real experience are obviously really good at it. I know she'll go on changing too, of course, as she matures. Colour-wise, although she is predominantly black and white, she has tan colours around her ears (her mother was black and white, her father was sort of cappuccino coloured), and the black on the top of her head is now going more silvery.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I like the darker colored Havanese and the parti's. My boys are both black and they are easy to keep looking clean. We hike and run through puddles and mud. Bella is white tri colored and she looks more dirty but not too bad. My guys are 9, 8 and 7 and they have not faded much. Bella faded some but she still has a ton of gray and tan on her back. Fred's black got a little lighter but not gray. Scuds stayed a deep black at 7 years old.

I do think temperament is far more important than color.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> I'm so impressed by people who are experienced enough to judge personality in tiny pups; Cuba's personality seems to have changed in the first seven months of her little life as much as the colour on some Havanese; I would never have been able to judge any of it when I first met her, or been able to predict it from her dam or sire. But those of you with real experience are obviously really good at it. I know she'll go on changing too, of course, as she matures. Colour-wise, although she is predominantly black and white, she has tan colours around her ears (her mother was black and white, her father was sort of cappuccino coloured), and the black on the top of her head is now going more silvery.


I didn't truat myself well enough to pick the "right" pup when I got Kodi either, and although I now have COMPLETE faith in my breeder, I didn't know her well enough when I got Kodi to be sure she would pick right for my purposes either. So I actually flew a trainer-friend of mine down to temperament test the litter and help me make the right choice. It was more expensive, of course, but I figured I was making a 15 year investment, and I wanted to choose right the first time! Obviously, between my friend, my breeder and myself, we came up with the right dog for me!  (And of course, if you are looking for a pet dog only, rather than a dog specifically for performance sports, the "picking" criteria can be a lot looser)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

kicker0927 said:


> got a few new pics of the little all black pup....thought I'd share.... so far he's my favorite looks-wise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm going to make a prediction that the cutie pie in this picture is going to have a lot more light color's around is nose and mouth. It will look really cute. You can already see the light colored hair coming in. I'm hoping he will keep a lot of the darker coat too. If not it will be fun to see the change. You can look down to the hair and see whats coming in when you go visit.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Suzi said:


> I'm going to make a prediction that the cutie pie in this picture is going to have a lot more light color's around is nose and mouth. It will look really cute. You can already see the light colored hair coming in. I'm hoping he will keep a lot of the darker coat too. If not it will be fun to see the change. You can look down to the hair and see whats coming in when you go visit.


It will be interesting to see. If I end up choosing this little guy, it will be funny to see him with my Great Dane. My Dane has the very similar markings....

this is a pic when he was a pup...he is now 6 yrs old







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Eyes are open!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Very sweet!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwww, so sweet. Reminds me of my little Maggie when she was first born.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Too adorable!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

That is so exciting, I know because I just went through it not that long ago.  Not too much longer to wait, you can do it!


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi everyone! So excited to be part of the forum that ive been looking at for a long time. Now its definate, i am a Havanese mum to be! I am getting my boy in one month and i can not wait! 

I have also been reading alot into the interesting subject of the Havanese colour changes and i am curious as to what colour my boy is likely to turn out (Not that it will ever matter what colour he will be) He was born white with 4 or 5 brown spots covering his whole body and brown on his ears, i believe this is parti colour? Does any one have any insight or has a hav born this colour? I would love to see some pictures!

Excited Hav mum to be 😊
Carli


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations! I need a picture to make my prediction LOL. I've seen some keep the dark and some turn a cream. Like I said before you can see whats growing in underneath but some change even at a much older age. Pictures please!


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

I like the brown one. It seems I see a lot of white and a lot of black and white. I wanted white/crème and Nina has gone from mostly white to crème. I do find her coat mats more and I wonder if a different color coat would have been easier to maintain. We comb her daily and I still need to keep her clipped. I would have liked full length coat but maybe we are doing something wrong?


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks! So Any one of the brown and cream ones, not sure yet what one is mine tho. Do you reckon they will turn all white?


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Not sure the picture has worked...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

They are sweet. The brown does look dark so I think they will be two colored but that's just my prediction. Ill see if I can find a picture of what I think they might look like.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think I'm safe by showing you these two pictures. The first is if he or she holds the color. The second is as light as I think it could get. One of the pups looks darker than the rest.


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Aw thanks suzi! And of course my boy will be beautiful no matter what colour but hopefully he will keep some of those gorgouse brown markings! 

Thanks for your posts and i will keep you updated with photos in the future will be intereasting to see how he turns out!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Havanese are the best dog no matter what color. You are going to fall in love.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, I drove 3.5 hours to see the pups last night. I figured I needed to go see them to choose between the black pup and the white pup w/black head. So I got to my breeders house and she brought the two pups out. I was the first one to visit any of the pups from the litters. There were two litters. The litter that the black pup is from was only a litter of 2 and likely to have more of a straight/wavy coat. The litter that the white pup w/black head is from was a litter of 9 and like to have more of a curly/wavy coat. There is no evidence of any silvering in the black pups line. 
When my daughter (who is 9 years old) sat on the ground, both pups came to us and were friendly, tiny, and cute. The white one was tired and ended up curling up next to me and sleeping the majority of the time. The black one was hungry and at first was wandering off in all directions and following anything that moved in search of food (but it wasn't feeding time yet). The black pup seemed to be possibly more independent than the white, but its too soon to tell. They are really young and are just beginning to form personalities. By the end of the visit I had the white pup laying next to me asleep and the black pup in my arms asleep. I could have stayed there all night! My daughter LOVED the black one. I loved both! Oh if I could only get two.... So basically, I am in the same position as I was before I went! ugghhhhhh.....AND I can't choose a name.....so stressful!!!! LOL


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Haha i know your pain, its difficult and alot of pressure to make sure you are choosing the right puppy for you! I just went to visit my breeder to meet my pup for the first time, and had an idea from his mama and aunty how he is going to be when hes older, beautiful! Maybe you can also judge on what the mama is like? I have to say, she had an all black adult and she was absolutley gorgeous! 

Maybe a name will come when you have a clear immage in your head who your puppy is!

Keep us posted! 

Future hav mama 
Carli


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

All of the parents are friendly and beautiful dogs. My breeder has all of the parents, grandparents and great grandparents in the family.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Here's an updated photo of each.... I still don't know!!! :frusty:
*







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Well the good part is you can't go wrong. They are both gorgeous.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

i love the black one (if you want opinions). You've spend some time with the breeder and she has gotten to know you and your family and now knows the puppy's personalities very well. why not let the breeder choose the one that will be best for your family. Experienced breeders have a very good sense about these things. Let the breeder be the tie breaker!

They are both adorable and I'm sure you'll be happy either way. So nice to have a choice.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

So far, I believe the little all black pup is winning...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

kicker0927 said:


> *Here's an updated photo of each.... I still don't know!!! :frusty:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 If they both have good temperament and you love both. Let your daughter decide. HA HA I love the all black with the cute white paws. And I still think it will have a more white around its nose coming. Would the breeder let you decide when their older? A laid back Havanese is nice some tend to be over the top. Mine are both pretty laid back and I like that.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Since you're taking votes - i pick the all black with the white paws


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

LOL...heres a photo with an available chocolate...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you have a better picture of the black and white puppy showing more of the body? You also want to check out their bite. And have the breeder soap down their legs to see if their strait.Here is a picture of what a breeder should do.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

kicker0927 said:


> LOL...heres a photo with an available chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They have the same markings how cute.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Do you have a better picture of the black and white puppy showing more of the body? You also want to check out their bite. And have the breeder soap down their legs to see if their strait.Here is a picture of what a breeder should do.


Soaping is great, but it's a little early on these guys! They don't have enough hair to cover anything up yet! 

Just remember that the curlier the coat, the harder it is to maintain.


----------



## ileanakaf (Jun 27, 2013)

They are all beautiful. I vote for the black with white paws.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Breeder says bite looks great, teeth are coming in well, and legs look real good. Says each pup is very friendly and adjusting very well & social. Both parents are listed on OFFA site. Here are some pics I received today of the black puppy. Anybody have a picture of what you might think this little guy will look like when he's older (color/markings wise)?:*








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

All I can say is that he is a real cutie pie!!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

kicker0927 said:


> LOL...heres a photo with an available chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me make this easy on you - TAKE THEM BOTH!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

tra_po said:


> Let me make this easy on you - TAKE THEM BOTH!


LOL. Oh I wish I could, but I live alone so kind of hard to bring two home. That would be the easiest decision though! Also, there's always the money aspect.....


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

It'd be an easy decision for me since I'm not a super fan of chocolates. I definitely prefer the black noses and eye rims. Of course, since so many love chocolates, I'm probably in the minority. LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> It'd be an easy decision for me since I'm not a super fan of chocolates. I definitely prefer the black noses and eye rims. Of course, since so many love chocolates, I'm probably in the minority. LOL


I'm with you, Tracy. Must be because we have B&W dogs.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

kicker0927 said:


> LOL. Oh I wish I could, but I live alone so kind of hard to bring two home. That would be the easiest decision though! Also, there's always the money aspect.....


Two are easier than one, honestly!! I'm often alone (my husband travels incessantly) and since I've got Cuba to keep my Coton de Tulear company life is hugely easier. And more fun for them. And wonderful fun for me. And altogether I'm in agreement with tra_po, though the money issue is certainly likely to be against such a decision; but I wouldn't be against the suggestion for any other reason, it really is great to have two dogs.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, I actually wash't looking at a chocolate...I just posted the pic because i thought it was cute. I am looking at the black with white on chest and the white with the black head. I also prefer the black and whites. My concern with getting two pups together is that they will bond with each other rather than form a strong bond to me. Also, it would be hard for me to give the attention to training between the two of them. I already have a great dane and 2 siamese cats... but I know my breeder would like me to take both together!! LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The Black puppy got even cuter. Okay I found a picture but you have to add the cute white paws and add more white around the nose.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kicker0927 said:


> Well, I actually wash't looking at a chocolate...I just posted the pic because i thought it was cute. I am looking at the black with white on chest and the white with the black head. I also prefer the black and whites. My concern with getting two pups together is that they will bond with each other rather than form a strong bond to me. Also, it would be hard for me to give the attention to training between the two of them. I already have a great dane and 2 siamese cats... but I know my breeder would like me to take both together!! LOL


I think that's a wise decision. It's not like your pup is going to be "home alone", considering your menagerie!!!  If you really want another one, you can always get one when this one is older and has a little training under his belt. That way he can help teach the younger one!

That's my plan with Kodi. I DO eventually want another one, but I wanted him to be REALLY well trained first!


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

A couple updates.... Weighing in at a whopping 3.7lbs....







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I got your message but couldn't figure out how to attach my pictures to show you, so I will post them here. The black boy looks similar to Scudder. Scudder has more white on his muzzle, neck and legs. He also has a blaze running up his forehead. Here is Scudder as a wee pup, them again at 9 weeks and now.

I like both the Chocolate and the black with white feet pup. I love the chocolates but go with the one with the best temperament. I don't like over active Hav's and tend to go with the mild mannered ones. It is really whatever will work best with your lifestyle.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

I am just curious/nosey...I understand chocolates are a preference to some and almost everybody on here says they like the all black boy the most. What are everyone's specific reasons for not choosing the white boy with the black head?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You would love any of them. I'm growing more and more attached to the black boy just look at his eyes! And the white around his nose is coming in just like I thought it would. Is the white one the one you liked best or your daughter. I would go visit again soon. I love all puppy's. Their was only one that I didn't want when I went to get maddie. It was summer and I had flip flops on and this one puppy kept biting my toes. Zoey was picked out for me because I wanted to show her. The white puppy is darling Maybe I can find a picture of an adult that looks like him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the white puppy with the black head! (I wonder why?  ). BUT, and this is a HUGE but... I would NEVER pick a puppy based on color!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It just my preference but between the 2 I like the all black boy with white feet. I tend to like a dog that's mostly one color with some small markings.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Its the markings. Even though I didn't pick Vino or Roxxy (white paw and white mark on her chest) they both have very distinct markings and they haven't changed. I did pick Canela because of her markings and she's the one that has changed and puppy marking are almost gone. The other reason, Canela isn't all white but she is the lightest one and she always looks filthy (and I mean that in the nicest possible way) the only time her coat seems clean is the day she takes a bath. Give it a day or two and its like she never took a bath.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> Its the markings. Even though I didn't pick Vino or Roxxy (white paw and white mark on her chest) they both have very distinct markings and they haven't changed. I did pick Canela because of her markings and she's the one that has changed and puppy marking are almost gone. The other reason, Canela isn't all white but she is the lightest one and she always looks filthy (and I mean that in the nicest possible way) the only time her coat seems clean is the day she takes a bath. Give it a day or two and its like she never took a bath.


I figured someone would comment on the "dirt showing" more on a white coat. I was just curious about others' opinions...I'm nosey like that...


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

LOL yea but I still love my sweetie whether she is dirty or not.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella is white but her back has a lot of tan and grey. I keep her short so the only things that look dirty are her paws from time to time.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Honestly, being a black and white lover it surprised me that in this instance I picked the black puppy since I really am drawn to the black and whites. With that being said, I think the black and white guy is adorable as well!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kicker0927 said:


> I figured someone would comment on the "dirt showing" more on a white coat. I was just curious about others' opinions...I'm nosey like that...


I dunno&#8230; You've all seen lots of pictures of Kodi, and I DON'T only take pictures after a bath.  He gets bathed once a week, and he usually looks pretty good. I usually bathe him because of the FEEL of his coat, not because it "looks" dirty.

There have been a few, ehem, MUD incidents that have required IMMEDIATE bathing, but I think I would have bathed him after those incidents no matter WHAT color he was! :laugh:


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

kicker0927 said:


> I am just curious/nosey...I understand chocolates are a preference to some and almost everybody on here says they like the all black boy the most. What are everyone's specific reasons for not choosing the white boy with the black head?


I do not know because that is my absolute favorite!! (And I own a chocolate!)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey has a lot of white on her and the only part that I have troubles with is around her mouth from food and water. It drove me crazy when I showed her but I don't care any more. She hates me fussing and when I wash her she licks the soap. So I mostly just use warm water.


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Diva's underside and paws are all white. I find if she goes out on a damp day she looks unforgivably muddy, but when she dries off she looks all white again. I'm not sure why, I guess the dirt falls off as it dries?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

So did I miss what puppy you decided on?:baby:op2:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

jcbpaisley said:


> Diva's underside and paws are all white. I find if she goes out on a damp day she looks unforgivably muddy, but when she dries off she looks all white again. I'm not sure why, I guess the dirt falls off as it dries?


Yes, Cuba is like that - smothered in mud and then, when it dries, all white again on the white bits....hmmm! I do love these photos of them looking all mucky-puppy, though, it somehow seems to show our dogs having SUCH a good time!


----------

